# HAPPY HOLIDAY HELP



## tjohnson (Dec 10, 2016)

*Rhonda and I would like to thank everyone on SMF for all the great support we've received since we started this crazy adventure 7 years ago. 

We would like to give back to some members who may need a little help during the Holidays.

Please PM me with the name of a SMF Member who you know may need a little help this holiday season*
 

*This is not a popularity contest
Please keep the nomination to a member of SMF


Merry Christmas
Happy Holiday
Happy New Year*

*Todd & Rhonda Johnson
A-MAZE-N Products*


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2016)

Your the man Todd!

Merry Christmas to you & Rhonda!

Here's wishing you a Healthy & Prosperous New Year too!!

Al


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2016)

Todd and Rhonda

Merry X-Mas to yous 

As always you are trying to make it easier on someone.Very generous of you

Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 10, 2016)

Very thoughtful thing of you all to do Todd & Rhonda !  You all at A-MAZE-N are top notch folks !  Thanks for all you do !  

Happy Holidays from my fam to yours !


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2016)

Todd, Rhonda and family, You folks are still ACES in our book..  Thanks for all you folks do..


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 10, 2016)

Ms. Rhonda ..  Mr. Todd ... and A MAZ N products..  you guys are AWESOME ..  The giving back y'all do is almost non existent anymore...  Merry Christmas and god has already blessed y'all... and will continue to do so... 

Thumbs Up


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 10, 2016)

Todd, you and Rhonda rock! Your products have helped make so many great meals, picnics, BBQ's, etc, and the list goes on.

Thanks so much for being there for us!

Looking forward to a great 2017.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 11, 2016)

A kind gesture from a great company.  I don't know of any two people who are as gracious as you two.

Thanks Todd and Rhonda

God Bless You Both!

John


----------



## pitbulmom (Dec 11, 2016)

That is so awesome Todd!

Merry Christmas to you, your lovely Wife, and all the employees at A Maz en! Blessing for a prosperous 2017


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 11, 2016)

Magic happens when good people make and sell good stuff. My cooking went to the next level with you folks support and products. And for that I thank you. 

It's an awesome gesture of you and Rhonda reaching out and giving back to a member.  *A True blessing. *

God bless you both. And Merry Christmas! 

Brian 













c8b6657061de00e768a119ed3fda7093.jpg



__ bdskelly
__ Dec 11, 2016


----------



## driedstick (Dec 11, 2016)

you guys are the best,,, Top  notch company and owners right there


----------



## gearjammer (Dec 11, 2016)

Makes me proud to have done business with your company.

The good Lord above will, I'm sure, continue to send blessings your family's way.

Thanks for all that you folks do.

  Ed


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 12, 2016)

That Is awesome Todd! This is why your doing well, what goes around comes around.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 12, 2016)

Merry Christmas to "ya'll from here in Texas. It is a nice thing you are doing to give back and it will come back 10 fold your way. Best wishes for a healthy and prosperous Holiday season.

Dexter G / HT


----------



## gary s (Dec 12, 2016)

Todd, you and your wife have always been super helpful and great people. Giving back and helping folks is the true meaning of the season

God Bless Both Of You

Gary


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 12, 2016)

Todd thanks for being a great part of this forum.

Everyone if you need assistance please let Todd know. Please don't let pride get in the way. Also if you know of any members that have been down on their luck please nominate them.

Thanks again Todd.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2016)

Just another reason why you get the Great support from this Forum!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You the Man, Todd.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## disco (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks for the great Christmas thought, Todd. Have a great Christmas and wonderful New Year.

Disco


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks Todd!  A-maze-n people you are!  

Mike


----------



## lemans (Dec 12, 2016)

Todd and Rhoda 
    Thank you for years of great products and help
Your are truly a gift to us all
Merry xmas 
Lemans ( Joel Edelson )


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 13, 2016)

*Thanks Everyone!*

*Christmas is as much about giving as receiving*

*Rhonda and I are truly blessed with our health and a great family*

*We still need more nominations for help during the holidays*

*Please PM me with names of members who you think may need some help*

*Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to All!!*


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 19, 2016)

Todd and Rhonda,

I love all of the products I have purchased from your company.  I still have a "wish list" as long as my arm for the 2017 purchases! 

May GOD continue to bless you two and your "A-Maze-N" company!

Warm Blessings and have a Wonderful Holiday Season.

  Josie Roed aka SmokinVegasBaby


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 20, 2016)

The greatness of give far exceeds the gift of receiving. God Bless you and your family.

Warren


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 20, 2016)

Todd and Rhonda.

May I take this time to wish you and your family a wonderful time and happiness for Christmas and New Year from the UK.


----------

